# After watching the verve video - much closer now.



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Suddenly a marked improvement. Still not quite there, but much better, and more consistent than before. Here is my best so far:









Feel free to give advice if you can see what I still need to improve.

Here is the video in case anyone has missed it:


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what I was expecting when I opened this post....










Great art though!! Well done


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Daren said:


> This is what I was expecting when I opened this post....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, Daren, you beat me to the obvious gag about how can a video of a guy shoving people out of the way on a stroll in the city improve your latte art.

Those Verve videos are good though. I'm still shit at latte art but maybe more consistent!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm consistently s#it at latte art! But that video is the clearest I've seen so I'll watch it again and keep trying. Half the problem is knowing what to practice.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

That dude makes it look easy. Guess what I'm about to go and do?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Make it look hard? Lol! That's what I seem to do. I can get good milk a lot of the time but the pour is where it goes horribly wrong for me. Good luck with your practicing.


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Great video thanks for sharing .... I feel inspired


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

That's a great effort. I'd be delighted with that. I can't even steam my milk right let alone anything else!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone got the link handy to the other verve video on how to stretch milk please?


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Anyone got the link handy to the other verve video on how to stretch milk please?


Here you go:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Heligan

Just the ticket! Many thanks. Bookmarked on my phone for reference when yet another failed attempt occurs, lol!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am pretty happy with my milk texturising now. It is lush, rich and creamy, but I think I am now ready to start work on some latte art. However looking at the tutorial videos, the milk is quite runny (i'm assuming it needs to be this way in order to get the latte art happening). Whereas my usual cappuccino milk has quite a bit of air pumped into it giving it a thicker consistency. That Verve tutorial really gives a great idea as to what the milk should be like in order to do latte art. Just another facet of my coffee armory to brush up on.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

m4lcs67

Just found this video on steaming milk. Few slight differences to the one by Verve.






Hope that helps?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank for those, DoubleShot. I think it is time to start on the latte art thang!!!! It took me a long time to suss out the milk texturising, but I have it pretty much nailed now.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Plenty of good videos by Howcast:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fancy going to an awesome coffee shop like that and asking for water! Lovely designs he was knocking out though, seemingly without even thinking. Guess it becomes second nature.

The guy in the first video could have been invented to match the description of things I was missing in my earlier post!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

hotmetal

Watch his other videos too:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvT3R_ZzDkAB2NYDWWJVitw

Should be enough to inspire you to up your game and produce similar results soon!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I just watched his Barista skills video. He just leaves the wand steaming away in a big jug of milk while he makes 8 shots, then just grabs the milk jug and fires out great art! He's the maestro of milk, the don of dairy, king of coffee and some other alliterative things I haven't thought of yet!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

He sure is one slikk Barista!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Whenever I train anyone in latte art I always start with hearts. The mistake most people make is to try and do something too complicated too early - instead focus on the simplest shape and perfect that first. People also try to rush it often; keep it slow and smooth.

JP


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

There are also some subtle differences in steaming technique depending on if you're using a 3/4 hole tip (like in all the demo videos and on all the commercial machines), and if you're using a single hole tip...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned in videos on milk steaming is do you turn the steam knob on fully? Does it even make a difference if you turn it a little or a lot once steam starts coming out of the wand tip? Can't say I've noticed any difference on my Brewtus.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There gets a point where opening the valve won't give you any more pressure. No need to go past that.


----------

